# omni-directional battery powered colored LED lights



## WaltH (May 28, 2012)

I have some plastic balls that I want to float in the pool. They are not sealed and barely float. I'd like to put some lights inside for nighttime viewing. The inside diameter of the ball is 6 inches so needs to fit inside that. Would like to be able to buy different colors, have them waterproof and omnidirectional. Anybody got any ideas for something like that? Sure would like to find something inexpensive and off the shelf.

Thanks!


----------



## Ken_McE (May 29, 2012)

WaltH said:


> Anybody got any ideas for something like that? Sure would like to find something inexpensive and off the shelf.



Buy some of those cheap disposable little tealights. Cut a slit in the ball, click on the light, slide it in and glue or tape it next to the slit (on the inside.) Tape up the opening. Tape a few pennies to the outside of the tape for ballast to keep the tape side down. Run 'em 'till they die.

Or stick in a cyalume stick.

Or these: http://www.save-on-crafts.com/litecubes.html


----------



## hank (May 29, 2012)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=floating+led+balls


----------

